# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vermoeide pijnlijke benen

## frits69

Beste allemaal,

Na een hard gewerkt te hebben, krijg ik enorme pijnlijke benen, vooral kuiten scheenbeen en bovenbeen.. :EEK!: 
Hoe voorkom ik dit?
Loop op gezonde schoenen en sport 3 keer per week.

----------


## fairytale30

Omdat je aangeeft dat vooral je kuiten, scheenbeen en bovenbeen zeer doen, zit ik te denken aan het Restless Legs Syndroom.
Want als ik het goed begrijp krijg je die pijn en vermoeidheid op het moment dat je klaar bent met werken ( rustig zit ) ???
Je zou eens bij de Drogist een spray kunnen halen voor rusteloze benen. Kost iets van 9 euro of zo. Weet even de naam er niet meer van, maar daar kun je zo naar vragen bij de drogist.
Heb je een onweerstaanbare drang om te bewegen, als je benen vermoeid en pijnlijk aanvoelen ???
Als je die bewegingsdrang hebt, begint het dan als je ligt of rustig zit? Verergeren de klachten op die momenten?
Is de pijn en vermoeidheids gevoel in de benen heviger in de avond en nacht ??

----------


## frits69

Beste Fairytale,
Dank je voor de info 
Pijn is ook tijdens het werk..niet alleen na het werken..tijdens de nacht wordt het rustiger..
Dan toch die spray aanschaffen?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MissMolly

Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent en of je veel staand, of juist alleen zittend werk doet.
Het klinkt namelijk alsof de doorbloeding in je benen niet optimaal is.
Als je veel staand werk doet, zou je baat kunnen hebben bij steunkousen, en is het so wie so verstandig om af en toe te gaan zitten, zo mogelijk met je benen omhoog, en ook af en toe te lopen.

Als je veel zittend werk doet, worden je bloedvaten aan de achterzijde van je bovenbenen waarschijnlijk een beetje afgekneld. Ik zit tegenwoordig niet meer op een stoel, maar op een zadel, en dat helpt enorm.
Er bestaan ook kussens die dezelfde eigenschappen hebben als anti-doorligmatrassen. Maar ook hier geldt: regelmatig een stukje lopen om de doorbloeding weer op gang te brengen.

Daarom is het bijvoorbeeld heel verstandig om de printer op een kantoor in een andere ruimte te zetten, zodat mensen een stukje MOETEN lopen om hun uitdraai te pakken.

's Avonds kan je je benen insmeren met arnica, of met een andere spierbalsem.

----------


## frits69

Ok dank je voor de info !
Grtjes

----------

